# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  فنصفُ الشهرِ قد ولَّى

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*إلى الأحبابِ أبعثُها*
*بِمَاءِ النُّصحِ مَرْوِيَّهْ*

*فنصفُ الشهرِ قد ولَّى*
*فهل ( سِتٌّ ) بِمَنسِيَّهْ*

*تدارَكْ يا أَخَا الهِمَّاتِ*
*شُدَّ العزمَ والنِّيَّهْ*

*فإنَّ اللهَ يُعْلِيها*
*بصومِ الدهرِ مجزِيَّهْ*




*لمن لم يصم الست من شوال*
*     بادر بالصيام*
*    بقيت أيام معدودة* 
*   والأجور عظيمة 

**منــقول*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال تعالى: {أُولَٰئِكَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَهُمْ لَهَا سَابِقُونَ}

----------

